# Germany proposes to ban all ICE cars by 2030



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

This could speed up the EV conversion in Europe....


> Bundesrat or Federal Council, effectively the upper house of the German parliament, has passed a resolution calling for petrol and diesel powered cars to be banned by 2030.
> 
> According to Der Spiegel, the resolution calls for the EU Commision to “evaluate the past tax and duty practices of the [European] Member States on their effectiveness with regard to the promotion of emission-free mobility … so that only emission-free passenger cars are permitted at the latest from 2030 onwards”.


http://www.caradvice.com.au/488690/...-for-petrol-diesel-cars-to-be-banned-by-2030/


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

15 years? Well, that's right about when I said EVs will be cheaper and better than ICE anyway, so they are simply engaging in political posturing.

This is called the Goose form of leadership. Geese fly in a V, but sometimes the other geese veer off and suddenly the leader discovers that nobody is following. They then flap like mad to get back in front of the formation to give the appearance of leadership. This is called "socialism."


----------

